# World of Sport Wrestling Thread



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cool news. I'd love to be able to check this out.


----------



## CENAS HEEL TURN (Feb 27, 2018)

Someone said WAW are preparing to release a statement? Does that mean, potentially, Paige's family will be overseeing it?


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

Should be interesting. Hope this gets off the ground.


----------



## CENAS HEEL TURN (Feb 27, 2018)

It will. ITV will do one season for sure. What happens afterwards remains up in the air...


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

It was a chance for the great talent in the indie to show what they can do, the last show was really good I was jumping all over the lounge when grado won the title,I liked it a sweet underdog story About him dreaming of winning, an Good ol jr was cool on commentary

Hope it is commissioned, also love to see waw come in to it, they might interest ITV with there film coming out and it could help both sides in the long run,

Peace y'all.



CENAS HEEL TURN said:


> It will. ITV will do one season for sure. What happens afterwards remains up in the air...



That's what happened when it was on in 2016 then it disappeared, hope its commissioned for even a 6 parter, to see if our great country would tune in, as it's all about ratings, they could have the best product in the world, but if no one tunes in then .....

Peace @CENAS HEEL TURN


----------



## CENAS HEEL TURN (Feb 27, 2018)

The ladder match from the one off New Year's Special was pretty damn good.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

Hopefully it does decent. It would be pretty cool for a 1 hour weekly show on Saturday evenings, around 5/6PM before the other typical Saturday night crap begins.


----------



## CENAS HEEL TURN (Feb 27, 2018)

1-2 million viewers would be pretty decent.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

CENAS HEEL TURN said:


> 1-2 million viewers would be pretty decent.


Hopefully it gets the families with boys under 12 demographic watching and the male adult wrestling fans before they go out to the bar or watch other sports. If the booking and wrestling is good along with decent levels of promotion I can see it getting those numbers, which I'm sure ITV would be happy with. I mean surely it'll get higher ratings in that slot than You've Been Framed repeats?


----------



## Gyser (Jan 30, 2014)

CENAS HEEL TURN said:


> Someone said WAW are preparing to release a statement? Does that mean, potentially, Paige's family will be overseeing it?


Appears to be the opposite, the studio where WOS is being taped appears to have dropped WAW in favour of WOS. One of the Knights has put up a video on Facebook explaining they've been screwed over.


----------



## CENAS HEEL TURN (Feb 27, 2018)

Yikes.

ITV officially commissioned WOS

10 part series, 60 minute episodes. Sadly, ITV have called it "family sports entertainment"

*growls*


----------



## Balls Mahoney (Feb 20, 2015)

Yeah but look at the kind of programming they have now, It was obvious it'd be a family orientated product. Just glad to see that we finally might be getting a platform for British wrestling on mainstream TV, let's hope it does well.


----------



## Stetho (Aug 3, 2015)

CENAS HEEL TURN said:


> ITV officially commissioned WOS
> 
> 10 part series, 60 minute episodes. Sadly, ITV have called it "family sports entertainment"
> 
> *growls*


Nah it's fine. It wouldn't make sense to have an ICW type product and call it World of Sports. I still think there's a place for some "old school" wrestling product.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

I hope they start the intro with Big Daddy then cycle through to the modern stars.


----------



## CENAS HEEL TURN (Feb 27, 2018)

It will be interesting if this gets more than one series.


----------



## TheGravyTrain (Mar 16, 2015)

Are Impact having anything to do with this? That was the plan before the JJ train started to come off the rails, with Grado returning to tapings too?...


----------



## wrestling_fan_03 (Apr 7, 2017)

BRITLAND said:


> https://www.pwinsider.com/article/1...unced-itv-project-back-from-the-dead.html?p=1


This is a really great news. I watched a number of youtube videos about the world of sports wrestling shows, as well as the one that happened recently, and I hoped they bring it back.

But will it air weekly or will it take the Lucha Underground route, i.e a number of episodes per year or season ?


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

wrestling_fan_03 said:


> This is a really great news. I watched a number of youtube videos about the world of sports wrestling shows, as well as the one that happened recently, and I hoped they bring it back.
> 
> But will it air weekly or will it take the Lucha Underground route, i.e a number of episodes per year or season ?


Guess it depends on how good the ratings are, if they are constantly good and better and more cost effective than You've Been Framed repeats. ITV are notorious for flooding the schedules with soaps like Coronation Street and Emmerdale which air six episodes on a weekly basis so I could see them having WOS a weekly thing if ratings are decent.


----------



## CENAS HEEL TURN (Feb 27, 2018)

I want a Coronation Street/WOS crossover.


----------



## wrestling_fan_03 (Apr 7, 2017)

BRITLAND said:


> Guess it depends on how good the ratings are, if they are constantly good and better and more cost effective than You've Been Framed repeats. ITV are notorious for flooding the schedules with soaps like *Coronation Street and Emmerdale* which air six episodes on a weekly basis so I could see them having WOS a weekly thing if ratings are decent.


Don't forget about the Jeremy Kyle show, though it repeats on ITV 2.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

World of Sport starts 21st July on ITV1. 

The trailer





The Roster



> Will Ospreay
> Davey Boy Smith JR
> Grado
> Doug Williams
> ...


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

This time around it seems like it will be so much better than when JJ tried to restart it. No offense to him but he has a very cheesy vision with a lot that he touches


----------



## Stetho (Aug 3, 2015)

I really hope it's Davey Boy Smith time


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

That actually looks pretty good from the promo video. Definitely going to be checking this out.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Everything about this show last time was horrendous, from the match quality to the booking to the audience, they treated it like a game show.

If the formula hasn't changed then this will flop.


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Trailer was promising, seems it may actually retain some of the feel of the original World of Sport. Disappointed to see Ospreay involved, as I can imagine him being featured heavily and I really can't stand the guy. Doug Williams back on tv though! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I remember watching one episode when this show first came back and while it looked impressive, the show overall didn't do much for me. The trailer looks promising and the roster looks decent enough considering how many guys went to NXT UK.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sha Samuels :mark:
Lionheart :mark:
KLR :mark:
Viper :mark:
Joe Hendry :mark:

But they cannot have it pre-recorded from months previous like they did the 2 hour New Years special as although the show was decent, I didn't like the over-polished feel the show had. I don't want to see WOS flop but they need to treat the show like a wrestling show.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Punkamaniac said:


> Sha Samuels :mark:
> Lionheart :mark:
> KLR :mark:
> Viper :mark:
> ...


Well this was recorded in May (all 10 episodes). Theres no wat ITV are gonna go live with this. The tickets were given out free on the ITV site used for gameshow audiences.

Ayesha Ray is now the 4th confirmed woman for WoS.

Poster for the show



Spoiler: .


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok Barrett is on it, I'm watching.


----------



## Sprowston Stud (Jul 13, 2015)

Kip Sabian is a freaking STUD. Making his ROH in the ROH International Cup vs Flip Gordon.


----------



## jackjackson (Jul 18, 2018)

ICW owns Britian right now.


----------



## Balls Mahoney (Feb 20, 2015)

When does it start?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Balls Mahoney said:


> When does it start?


5pm on Saturday. Its only an hour show though, and will be on for 10 weeks (ends 29th September)


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as someone who remembers the original show with Big Daddy , Giant Haystacks , princess Paula , Kid chocolate , Kendo Nagasaki etc.

They were slow plodding wrestles compared to today and did no highflying moves etc.

Now the 1st relaunch had the original 12 3 minutes rounds on November 17th 2013, like the stuff in 70’s 80’s etc. But it was not shown on TV.
http://www.ldnwrestling.com/news/2013/11/06/world-of-sport-tv-taping-17th-nov

Then the second relaunch was in 2016 with Jim ross etc the 2 hour show shown on ITV. It looked ok but the idea of title match followed by other matches then tournament to find a challenger was an interesting but flawed concept .

I hope they give the wrestles creative freedom with move set, as I don’t want it so watered down that any move like Powerbomb , 630 Senton and other more exciting moves could make fans turn off .

I hope it is good product.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

jackjackson said:


> ICW owns Britian right now.


Havent followed them for a while, they still going strong?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They're still going, but tbh their popularity peaked after that BBC documentary.

Just started.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

This is gonna be major cringe


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The camera work is really off putting. So cal is a bizarre choice too.

Sysum botch ten minutes in. :lmao


----------



## razorUK (Apr 26, 2009)

zrc said:


> Sysum botch ten minutes in. :lmao


That could've been an awful start. He nearly knocked himself clean out.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

razorUK said:


> That could've been an awful start. He nearly knocked himself clean out.


Its why I'll never support these sort of spots in every match.

Ospreay vs Bulldog. Should be fun.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Watching it now ospreay is fcking good like , davey boy smith jr is ok , but I'm looking forward to main event grade v ramapage v some other dude was too busy watching the th thunder and light Lol @zrc is like that where u are dude?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ospreay & Bulldog was pretty damn good.




Carteruk said:


> Watching it now ospreay is fcking good like , davey boy smith jr is ok , but I'm looking forward to main event grade v ramapage v some other dude was too busy watching the th thunder and light Lol @zrc is like that where u are dude?


No thunder here yet.


----------



## razorUK (Apr 26, 2009)

Great match. Would easily pass as a good match on Raw/SD too.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Unfortunately they are still portraying some bad habits like we saw on the new year show.

They treat this too much like a gameshow, the crowd sounds like a gameshow crowd who have been told how to react.
The booking of that first match was absolutely horrendous.
The camerawork is shockingly bad at times.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Alright_Mate said:


> Unfortunately they are still portraying some bad habits like we saw on the new year show.
> 
> They treat this too much like a gameshow, the crowd sounds like a gameshow crowd who have been told how to react.
> The booking of that first match was absolutely horrendous.
> The camerawork is shockingly bad at times.


That's because they are a gameshow audience being told how to react. :lmao.

Gotten used to the camera work now. Liking So Cal Val more as well. My favourite line was when she asked Barrett how he sleeps at night and hr said quite well. :lmao

Only 15 minutes left.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

zrc said:


> That's because they are a gameshow audience being told how to react. :lmao.


Well it's shit :lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Alright_Mate said:


> Well it's shit [emoji38]


The tickets were available on ITVs website, where they book gameshow audience haha. But yea, its shit.

As a first episode, it wasn't so bad. The 5 way was terrible, but Smith/Ospreay, the tag match and three way weren't so bad. 

So Cal Val was better than expected, I just hate Alex Shane. Hated him since the Wrestle talk on Talksport Radio days (2002).

Next week looks better, but I would say that. We're getting Bea Priestley vs Viper vs Kay Lee Ray. 

Overall the camera work is dodgy and the audience is just chronic. But it was bound to happen when they're giving tickets away for free on a gameshow audience website. Will be watching next week.

They'll probably put the tag belts on Banks and Samuels to add to Rampage having the wos belt.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

It was.....okay. Ospreay match was pretty good, camera work was terrible, everything else was middle of the road.

I wish it tried to be more true to the old WOS style instead of just generic American rip off wrestling.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

That match ospreay v Bulldog will,take some beating , I'm watching it I'm a bit behind as I'm cooking my tea but that was a fcking brillliant match , that was a main event match not second on the card match but the crowd is doing my fcking head in , they need to sort this out for next week or it's gonna put people off , loved davey boy jnrs dads finisher from the top that was class, hope grado wins I no he's not ur typical type of wrestler but he's got something about him that makes me like him, but I bet rampage wins the belt, or grado wins just( hopefully) if he has already no spoilers please!!!!!



zrc said:


> As a first episode, it wasn't so bad. The 5 way was terrible, but Smith/Ospreay, the tag match and three way weren't so bad.
> 
> So Cal Val was better than expected, I just hate Alex Shane. Hated him since the Wrestle talk on Talksport Radio days (2002).
> 
> ...



Cheers @zrc lol so rampage won , I knew that would happen!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Dutch angles and wrestling don't work especially when you're also cutting at a rapid pace.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Heel GM good to see something new 

Multiman match to start probably not the best choice. You're trying to appeal to a mostly new audience and in a match that short you give no time for anyone to get over or for the commentators to give any background. I don't know Sysum or Crater and I'm not the wiser about them now. Plus throwing in a DQ and a fuck finish in the first match.

Fuck me the camera work is atrocious.

Davey/Ospreay was good as you'd expect.

Hendry and his gimmick are tailor made for this type of show. 

Tag team splitting before they've even had a full match, why should anyone care about it when ten minutes ago we didn't even know the team existed.

Main was what it was, would of liked a slower build to a title change. So far we've had 2 episode and 3 champions.

Overall in ring was decent enough but the fast forward booking and god awful camera work really need to improve.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

Solid first episode, nothing special.

I think it's going to take a lot for it to truly get it off the ground but I'm glad the got the title off Grado, dude just isn't a World Champion to me or atleast not long term. 

There was a lot that happened in this 1st episode that they didn't give us enough time to digest and the commentators seemed like they had trouble keeping up. I get that they only have an hour a week but it's kinda troubling especially since there's no PPV to build to ala NXT or IMPACT.

But there is potential here and I'll be interested to see where this goes.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

It said in article I read wwe was working with them but obviously not I'm glad , ramapage brown is a powerhouse , I saw him recently at NGW and he's really goood, 1st show , pretty good but get rid of that awful crowd it's spoiling the show and they need to get the camera angles sorted, but good show overall, wouldn't mind seeing it developed as it has the potential to be a great show.


Peace y'all.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

The only way this show could've been more ITV is if Philip Schofield was presenting it.

Kinda wanna see him show up and cut a heel promo on the crowd now :trips8


----------



## CENAS HEEL TURN (Feb 27, 2018)

I was very 'sports entertained'; ITV didn't fuck around, good story telling in the ring with some decent wrestling. Commentary team were surprisingly good. An hour long show meant the booking didn't hesitate to quickly jump to a needed destination. Although it did feel like Russo was booking the show at times. 

Production was a little brutal with the cuts, but I'm sure it was done due to pre-watershed and family hour regulations (no punches). 

In conclusion, I was entertained.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as someone who avidly remembers the original world of sport in the 80’s and is WWF/ WCW fan from 90’s 

I thought the notion of having the general manager / commissioner as a commentator novel but flawed as Stu Bennett as he was calling the match as a tweener either he was neutral or heal or both in the same match .

The multi man match at beginning was average at best disjointed, some characters were not fully formed .

Then the second match will osprey and Bulldog Jr was the best match of night they let go and it PPV level match in the WWE.

The tag match was ok the heal turn in match was not shocking and the outcome was predictable . What I would have liked to the a completely different ending so they could build on distrust between the winning team which could lead to champions who don’t get along but win.

The triple threat match for the title was ok but Justin Sysum was an unknown quantity in the match.

Socal Val as commentator was interesting as I preferred her as backstage interviewer at 5starwrestling earlier this year.

I hope if there is a second season they get kinks out .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Carteruk said:


> It said in article I read wwe was working with them but obviously not I'm glad , ramapage brown is a powerhouse , I saw him recently at NGW and he's really goood, 1st show , pretty good but get rid of that awful crowd it's spoiling the show and they need to get the camera angles sorted, but good show overall, wouldn't mind seeing it developed as it has the potential to be a great show.
> 
> 
> Peace y'all.


WWE were never working with WoS. Impact Wrestling were when they merged with Jarrett's Global Force. They left the project last year (before the tapings began).


From what I've heard about future episodes Justin Sysum will be played up as a superhero to Craters villain.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

It was fun. Has a lot of flaws but was fun to watch and pretty much what I expected from it. As someone who watched WCPW I did find it funny to see Kirby and Hendry team up but them too feuding is always fun :mark:. Plus the triple threat next week will be good


----------



## CENAS HEEL TURN (Feb 27, 2018)

ITV scheduler said the figures were wrong, but rumours WOS was shy of 1 million viewers and did a 8.6% share (according to rumours). Comparing to RAW, this is the equivalent of 4.8 million viewers watching on a Monday night. 

Whilst writing this post, another itv figure said said the reported rating is wrong.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

zrc said:


> WWE were never working with WoS. Impact Wrestling were when they merged with Jarrett's Global Force. They left the project last year (before the tapings began).
> 
> 
> From what I've heard about future episodes Justin Sysum will be played up as a superhero to Craters villain.


@zrc that's what read must be fake news dude, anyways it was a good first show but the audience done my nut in, why don't they put a wrestling crowd in an advertisement as I'd go but they will be probs booked up now, now I no why keep hearing about Will Ospreay he's some talent that lad and Bulldog jr ain't half bad either, but putting the strap on rampage was sensible , I like grado don't get me wrong he's good for being porky same as Kevin Owens I thought Owens had a hernia until I realized it was his stomach lol

Peace @zrc


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Carteruk said:


> @zrc that's what read must be fake news dude, anyways it was a good first show but the audience done my nut in, why don't they put a wrestling crowd in an advertisement as I'd go but they will be probs booked up now, now I no why keep hearing about Will Ospreay he's some talent that lad and Bulldog jr ain't half bad either, but putting the strap on rampage was sensible , I like grado don't get me wrong he's good for being porky same as Kevin Owens I thought Owens had a hernia until I realized it was his stomach lol
> 
> Peace @zrc


What you mean booked up? Every episode was filmed in May over three days. That's the crowd for the entire series.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

zrc said:


> What you mean booked up? Every episode was filmed in May over three days. That's the crowd for the entire series.


Dude honestly? Jeez fcking I think I'll play music when the matches are on , I'm not on the net as much as used to be due to work commitments and having that bloody seizure didn't help as Sunday is out busiest day and I get time and half luckily my boss understands my situation so I'm lucky in that respect but I just get normal pay better than non lol


@zrc cheers for info dude much appreciated, hope ur well is the weather miserable down ur way ? I'm going to a convention where impact and progress are on but that's VIP but standard weekend ticket £35-40 but finding a cheap band b in Manchester is tricky u no any ?


----------



## CENAS HEEL TURN (Feb 27, 2018)

little update:

ITV scheduler has told someone on twitter, the number they received this morning, was much higher than 0.92 million.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Saw the 1st episode. The show looks very nice. And will say Ospreay vs. David Hart Smith was pretty good. But for the most part, the talent pool doesn't do much for me.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

CENAS HEEL TURN said:


> little update:
> 
> ITV scheduler has told someone on twitter, the number they received this morning, was much higher than 0.92 million.


Wonder what the Sunday morning repeat got earlier too.


----------



## CENAS HEEL TURN (Feb 27, 2018)

WOS have posted the preliminary number as 1.2 million peak (which is before ITV+1 and HD figures are included); guessing we'll know the full rating, when BARB is released on Wednesday.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Damn good Start all things considered. That's like four times more than Impact ever got.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Finally got around to catching up on the soft World of Sport reboot from the other day. The best part about this was seeing Will Ospreay land some of his greatest hits on ITV

Otherwise, top to bottom, I thought this was absolutely atrocious. I get this isn’t really for me, it is about creating a gateway drug for cultivating new wrestling fans and I think that is a wonderful thing, wrestling is one of the most under appreciated art forms in the world and if we can make it mainstream again then awesome. I just don’t think this is how you achieve that. You need quality matches and good storytelling to do that… this had neither. 

Also as a pre existing fan I had more problems with this than probably the intended audience, too. Like, is there even a single real person in this crowd? Between the PS2 WWE game crowd and the painful commentary I was half inclined to just watch this muted. 

Actually the commentary wasn’t bad in itself in fairness it was just weird that they got three people who are experts on this art form to pretend like they know absolutely nothing about it. It was just really jarring for me. I get why they would maybe give that role to one guy on the commentary team because then they could be like the avatar for the home audience, but shouldn’t the other two remaining actually display their wrestling knowledge so people could learn about the art form, rather than all three of them playing dumb like this is the first wrestling show they have ever seen? I just don’t get this creative decision at all. 

I also think it is a shame that WWE ring fenced so much of the best British talent away from WOS so they are working with a really rather atrocious roster of C-Grade or lower British wrestlers, save for the one or two proper stars like Ospreay. I guess at least this gives under appreciated guys on the circuit like Rampage Brown and Kip Sabian the recognition they truly deserve. I am much happier with Brown as the WOS Champ than Grado. 

The cinematography is atrocious, do we need to change camera angle and have a replay ever two-seconds? How they left that Undertakeresque botch from Sysum in on a taped show that is meant to be presented like a legitimate TV show is beyond me

Oh and on that note, sorry what is the main event you haven’t mentioned it in the last half a second I have forgotten please tell me again. PLEASE.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

1.2 Million viewers eh, next thing you know is FOX will want it for $800m


----------



## americanoutlaw (Jul 13, 2012)

How can someone go about watching this in the stated??


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

americanoutlaw said:


> How can someone go about watching this in the stated??


http://watchwrestling.ac 

My review is basically the same as everyone else with a few tidbits 

Syzum is a major prospect. Very rough around the edges but his going to be special 

Hendry was entertaining but what in the fuck with the booking of that matches angle. That was modern Vince McMahon bad

Very happy for rampage winning 

I never ever want to see crater wrestle again. Everything about him just pisses me off.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

They need to cut out the random replays of certain moves and the camera work needs to improve drastically.


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

Didn't even know it was on until I accidentally came across it on Sunday 

but I thought it was ok - any wrestling on TV is a good thing and I am a fan of Ospreay so seeing him appear was a nice surprise 

I did wonder about the crowd considering they looked like a Butlins family trip audience but after reading the last couple of pages of this thread it isn't surprising considering they were giving them out on a gameshow website


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Still hate the audience. 

Hendry randomly getting a title shot despite losing a tag match last week, OK. 

Only watching for Bea/Viper/Kay Lee this week.

Liam Slater/Robbie X/Gabriel Kidd/ Lionheart should be fun. Why have a ladder match when they can't show you people hitting it :lmao

Flex/Cruz vs Drake/Williams was pretty good. Doug is looking old as hell. 

Bring on the ladies!


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

I tuned in for the womens match and was planning to watch the rest on catch up later but I just can't do it. The camera work is if anything worse than last week. A ten minute match and my head is spinning half way in.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah the camera stuff is awful. But its mostly because of things they're not allowed to show at 5pm. Which makes me wonder why they put it on at 5 knowing that. 

Enjoyed the women's match though to be honest. Bit Botchy in parts but fun.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

It's not just that though they're doing it the whole time, I counted 20 camera cuts from Viper appearing on the stage to getting in the ring.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Platt said:


> It's not just that though they're doing it the whole time, I counted 20 camera cuts from Viper appearing on the stage to getting in the ring.


Happened throughout the show too. The ladder match in particular was far worse than the camera work in the women's match. Its clearly not gonna change throughout the series either. If they'd filmed half the series together then the last half whilst it airs they could've worked on some of the problems (camera work and audience).

If the ratings drop they'll probably get the Sunday morning slot the repeat currently gets or at worst the midnight slot. Which happened with that hideous karaoke show.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

If they really cared they could go and re-edit it they'll still have all the raw footage but I doubt very much they will.


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

Platt said:


> I tuned in for the womens match and was planning to watch the rest on catch up later but I just can't do it. *The camera work is if anything worse than last week.* A ten minute match and my head is spinning half way in.


Man that sucks to hear, last week was terrible (i thought WWE did too many camera cuts before last week)! Really put me off and if it isn't improving I think I'll give it a miss.


----------



## CENAS HEEL TURN (Feb 27, 2018)

Nearly 4 hours later and WOS is still a top trending topic in the UK and everyone is talking about the women's match.

The ratings will be interesting tomorrow.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Its so middle of the road. Nothing is especially bad but theres nothing particularly compelling or engaging about it either. Its just very bland, safe, generic and inoffensive which I guess was to be expected. 

That said, having British wrestling on such a large platform can only be a good thing, even if its not the most remarkable product out there.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This totally slipped my mind. I need to play catch up on this posthaste.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Overnight ratings are not good, apparently 0.6m with 0.8m peaks, down from 0.9m with 1.1m peaks, that's a huge drop.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Overnight ratings are not good, apparently 0.6m with 0.8m peaks, down from 0.9m with 1.1m peaks, that's a huge drop.


Wouldnt be too surprising if it got relegated to the Sunday slot or put on ITV2/3/4 before the 10 episode run is over.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

A ratings drop, how unsurprising.

Unfortunately the layout of this show is absolutely dogshit, the camerawork is the biggest problem, nobody is going to put up with that for ten straight weeks.

I tried tuning in for the main event yesterday and I switched channels about ten seconds after, the ridiculous camera cuts in that short space of time were the worst I've ever seen from a Wrestling show.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Wouldnt be too surprising if it got relegated to the Sunday slot or put on ITV2/3/4 before the 10 episode run is over.


Shows from a Saturday evening usually get relegated to Sunday morning or late night Saturday (like midnight-1am). They won't put it on ITV2. No place on the schedule for it. They're too busy putting The Mummy or Hobbit on every weekend.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

I might be missing something here, but why isnt Stu wrestling on the shows? does he just not want to step in the ring anymore?

The lack of identity is probably the 2nd biggest thing that irks me after the erratic camera. None of the in ring work so far has been reflective of the style WoS was/is known for, and the show doesnt capture any of the vibe that the UK indie scene has either. It feels like the people involved in the show havent even seen the original WoS or current British promotions. They seem to think that WWE-lite off brand American style sports entertainment with British accents is the best way to go commercially, that remains to be seen I guess.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Lesnar Turtle said:


> I might be missing something here, but why isnt Stu wrestling on the shows? does he just not want to step in the ring anymore?
> 
> The lack of identity is probably the 2nd biggest thing that irks me after the erratic camera. None of the in ring work so far has been reflective of the style WoS was/is known for, and the show doesnt capture any of the vibe that the UK indie scene has either. It feels like the people involved in the show havent even seen the original WoS or current British promotions. They seem to think that WWE-lite off brand American style sports entertainment with British accents is the best way to go commercially, that remains to be seen I guess.


Stu hasn't wrestled in 2 years. He took a year away from wrestling then came back for Defiant as a.commentator. then left to do World of Sport. 

I honestly think the plan is to have Stu as the leader of Rampage, Samuels and Banks and he'll ultimately end up with the WOS belt. But I think he's just happy being a commentator/authority figure these days.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

Watched it last night cause I was bored, very poor I must say. Makes wwe look incredible. Its just cringey and generic.

Not really surprised about it considering its tea time viewing, its only ever going to be lighthearted rubbish with no solid storytelling.


----------



## michael_3165 (Apr 16, 2016)

If they were smart they would re-edit shows 4-10 - give them a week to edit them all with less cut-shots. They probably haven't even gauged the response online though.


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

Fuck me it's only 2 weeks in and the standard has not been bad. It has to findicate it's feet but up to yet it's been enjoyable. Let it breathe a bit before you bury it.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tbf though they reported that Saturday was one of the lowest recorded ratings nights in UK history. The 8pm shows only had 1 mil on both BBC and ITV. They'll say its the heatwave, as less people have been in.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Saw the 3 Way Women's Main event from episode #2. Pretty good stuff. Viper man, she's just so freaking good. She's knows exactly what to do with her size.


----------



## volde (Apr 9, 2007)

Isn't biggish rating drop normal for second episode of any TV show? After all lots of people watch first episode just to see what this thing is about and naturally not everyone finds it interesting/worth their time.


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

zrc said:


> Tbf though they reported that Saturday was one of the lowest recorded ratings nights in UK history. The 8pm shows only had 1 mil on both BBC and ITV. They'll say its the heatwave, as less people have been in.


I'm not surprised - being indoors was absolutely unbearable it was so hot


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

The show is awful. Maybe they'll turn it into something good, and it's too early to judge it, but I have my doubts. I can understand them wanting to build their own guys, but if they have access to people like Smith and Ospreay then why not make more use of them? They're going for old school cheese over doing something exciting and new, and comparing it to some of the stuff the WWE UK guys are doing is never going to end well. I've found myself spending my Sunday's marathoning this show plus the G1, plus NXT, plus Friday Night Arena Mexico the past couple of weeks, and it makes me feel sad for this country.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Anyone watching in a bit?

Noticed they have a store. And charging £14 for a mug! :lmao


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

I haven't even seen the second episode yet. For those who didn't like the first episode of this season, is this next episode any better?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Pizzamorg said:


> I haven't even seen the second episode yet. For those who didn't like the first episode of this season, is this next episode any better?


Women's match was the highlight, if you can watch through the constant camera changes.

Grado vs Samuels just terrible. A shit opener seems to be a common theme. 
Kirby vs Hendry was decent until the end. 
The camera work is still terrible, just doesn't seem as bad as last week.

Tag match wasn't bad, wasn't great either.

Crater lol. 

I can see what they're trying to do with Sysum, but nobody gives a crap. 

Not a bad episode this week, camera work wasn't as bad IMO.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Probably the best episode so far. I thought the camera work seemed a little less manic too.


Hopefully the ratings dont drop again this week, cant see ITV having much patience with it if its not getting them decent numbers,


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Hopefully the ratings dont drop again this week, cant see ITV having much patience with it if its not getting them decent numbers,


I would very very surprised if this does well tbh. This kind of program will probably end up like the new top gear, people tune in out of interest to see what its about and then week by week they gradually drop away.

It might drop off less this week though because the heatwave has gone away so more people will probably be in watching TV this weekend.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello I have watched all 3 episodes of WoS and the limited moveset in annoying.
Furthermore the not showing slingshot in the ladder in corner from last week (week2) seamed odd as, why do the move and don’t show it.

I wonder the late night showing at 12:40 am Sunday will show any extra moves they can’t show at 17:00.

Lastly any thoughts on season 2?

Yours

Farhan


----------



## michael_3165 (Apr 16, 2016)

I've given up. This is someone who loves Brit-Wrestling but can't stand the camera shots, the cheesy gimmicks, the hammy facials and blokes that need to hit the gym. The whole thing is embarrassing and I can't see a season 2.


----------



## Lariato (Aug 11, 2018)

It has to be a long term plan or they shouldn't have bothered at all 
The roster looks less than 15 people which dosent help, Wrestling is OK, currently lacking in personality somewhat which should change if given that time, totally concur about the camera work

Many of us at the time switched to US Wrestling due to many UK Wrestlers looking like they worked out at the bar and at least the larger rounded athlete (say Bam Bam Bigelow or One man gang) didn't just look like a fat bloke, I`m afraid Crater just loos like a fat bloke


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

My recording went funny for last week's episode and I am only half way through Saturday's show but it is still fine

it really isn't perfect but it is watchable as long as you don't take it too seriously. RPW are recording TV shows in 3 weeks so I am guessing an alternative is a month or two away and that will easily be the far superior show (proper wrestling with proper fans)


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Stadhart02 said:


> My recording went funny for last week's episode and I am only half way through Saturday's show but it is still fine
> 
> it really isn't perfect but it is watchable as long as you don't take it too seriously. RPW are recording TV shows in 3 weeks so I am guessing an alternative is a month or two away and that will easily be the far superior show (proper wrestling with proper fans)


RPW doesn't currently have a channel for said taped episodes.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Ye this sucks

I saw the show with the women's triple threat which was hardly watchable & I tuned out during the grado dude in the last one


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Did anyone see the two dude's in Sha Samuels t-shirts boo Sha Samuels? :confused

Or last week when the "fans" cheered Kay Lee Ray and booed Viper when it should've been the other way around? :confused



farhanc said:


> Furthermore the not showing slingshot in the ladder in corner from last week (week2) seamed odd as, why do the move and don’t show it.


Annoyingly that's (more than likely) down to the 5pm slot.


----------



## Piper's Pit (May 1, 2016)

Watched an episode of this rubbish on Saturday.

It isn't much worse than any other modern wrestling - the sport being treated as joke by geeks who in any other era would be jobbers at best, zero psychology or selling, zero mat wrestling and nothing but flippy shit and spamming near falls, the crowd laughing through most of it or chanting the usual tripe


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

zrc said:


> RPW doesn't currently have a channel for said taped episodes.


I still have no clue what is going on with that - just seems like the usual RPW bullshit


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

They're saying 539k for the last episode, so a relatively small drop. Regardless, its really, really low for an ITV show in that time slot. Wonder what they could feasibly do to up the ratings?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Lesnar Turtle said:


> They're saying 539k for the last episode, so a relatively small drop. Regardless, its really, really low for an ITV show in that time slot. Wonder what they could feasibly do to up the ratings?


Its a death spot on a weekend (Afternoons on Saturdays have rated poorly for years). There isn't anything they can do to up the ratings, because the general audience has been conditioned to not accept anything but Reality TV and Sing & Dance Contests. Its why they fill the schedule with movies they show every week and repeat after repeat.

Did they forget DH Smith is on the roster? :lmao 

Priestley vs Kay Lee Ray, to start. Don't mind if I do. Wanna see some Ayesha Ray though.

Whoever edits these shows, needs to be blacklisted for life. The camera angles change so much it's like the editor did 80 lines of coke.

Yay Ayesha! A women's brawl, that's soo TNA! Not sure who the heels or faces are :lmao

A women's battle royal next week, OK but they only have 5 women on the roster :lmao

What is it with them always putting shit in the first 15 minutes? Every single one so far has been straight up garbage.

Ospreay/Kirby was alright. 

Stu saying it got a standing ovation, when everybody was sat down! :lmao

Got bored as hell during the tag match. Never liked Grado and Crater. Yeah no. 

They like their triple threat matches lol.


----------



## americanoutlaw (Jul 13, 2012)

Got to watch WOS and have to say the matches would good but hod damn it feel like Kevin dunn on speed was production this show


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Notice nobody even posted anything about the latest episode lol. 


I didnt bother watching this week.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I was gonna write something up whilst it was on, but decided not to bother. The women's battle Royal main event was repugnant.


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Notice nobody even posted anything about the latest episode lol.
> 
> 
> I didnt bother watching this week.


I had it recorded and just watched it. It was great... as a cure for insomnia. Save your time and don't bother you won't miss anything. :quite


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

We're half way through the series, I don't see this getting a series 2.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

It is typical ITV at its trashy worst unfortunately. Some real talent on show and with some very minor tweaks the show could be credible but instead it becomes more apparent that while there are obviously people trying to drag the ITV execs kicking and screaming into that realm of credibility they are only interested in making it like xfactor/gladiators family pantomime wrestling.

It looked like they may have learned from the shambles of a cringeworthy Christmas special by moving the tapings to Norwich, following WWE to make it look edgier. The roster, even after the WWE talent raid came back stronger. However ridiculous camera work aside and despite best intentions, whomever is in charge still just wants to lay out the same formula as the pilot and concentrate production efforts in the completely wrong direction.

- Still revolves around cheeky, plucky, comedy underdog Grado.
- Three man heel dynamic. Dave Mastiff, Sha Samuels and Johnny Moss become Rampage, Sha Samuels and an out of place CJ Banks
- The face painted Coffey Boys become an odd face painted imitation in BT Gunn and Stevie Boy 
- Masked Ligero becomes a masked Robbie X 

The only potential upside is that other smaller channels might look at the consistent (albeit low) ratings and consider trying to pick up a UK indie promotion. In a later night time slot that 500k wouldn't be bad and would allow for a edgier product that would get more people watching. 

At the given timeslot, this being a gateway for non wrestling fans was best case scenario and the hokieness, lack of any hardcore elements is to be expected but not to the extent it really hurts the credibility of the hard work the talent is putting in. All it has really done so far is given WWE, Impact, ROH etc. a bit more exposure to more wrestlers to sign once WOS is cancelled and will make NXT UK look better. Despite everything, lots of people have come off looking good. Robbie X, Kip Sabian, Justin Sysum, Martin Kirby and Gabriel Kidd in particular will surely prosper past those on the roster already known wider.

I can also see WWE coming in and ITV finally selling off the rights and library if it does plummet, it is unlikely to be revived again if this fails imo.


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

I have been saying it is ok but I have had enough - I barely watch it anymore

it is truly awful and what was that stupid comments about VHS videos all about? Just let it die already


----------



## DaveTommo (Mar 2, 2009)

I've given up on it


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Considering the 5 talents in that battle royal, it ended up being straight up garbage. Whoever booked it needs shooting.

ITV have confirmed WoS will soon be going on tour.

WoS on the Road Dates:

18th January: Southampton
19th January: Newport
20th January: Bournemouth
25th January: Stoke 
26th January: Blackpool
27th January: Aberdeen 
1st February: Scarborough
2nd February: Northampton
3rd February: London


----------



## michael_3165 (Apr 16, 2016)

So a series 2 then? Really?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They aren't filming at these events. Its their touring schedule. Unless that changes and they say they'll be filming at them at a later date. Either way, I'd rather have shit British wrestling on ITV rather than no British wrestling. Although the action isn't the problem, its everything around it.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Its encouraging that they've got the tour set at least. Hopefully that'll get some proper crowds instead of the coached tv studio crowds they've had on the show.


----------



## Lariato (Aug 11, 2018)

I`m encouraged for a second series but along with previous posters Ive sadly stopped watching

The camera work and pans away are diabolical, if you can show WWE on Sky at Lunchtime you can show Wrestling on ITV at Tea time without having to edit out dangerous moves
cant say ive seen many brawls since my youth or after a night out that involve an airplan spin, atomic drop, snap suplex or people`s elbow anyway 
Why not take away Kids play park`s in case they might imitate Ninja Warrior? 

Really dislike Grado and the whole product just needs an upgrade, its not hopeless it just needs a rethink, the female wrestlers barring Doug Williams have more personality than the whole men`s division IMO


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Lariato said:


> I`m encouraged for a second series but along with previous posters Ive sadly stopped watching
> 
> The camera work and pans away are diabolical, if you can show WWE on Sky at Lunchtime you can show Wrestling on ITV at Tea time without having to edit out dangerous moves
> cant say ive seen many brawls since my youth or after a night out that involve an airplan spin, atomic drop, snap suplex or people`s elbow anyway
> ...


A wrestling show on Sky doesn't have to adhere to rules like one on ITV (or any Free to View channel). It would be even worse on say BBC, as they have even more rules than ITV. This is why WoS should've been put on after 7pm IMO. That's the time they're a little more relaxed with what they're allowed to show. It was worst when they had that ladder match a few weeks back, as they weren't allowed to show anybody hitting the ladder.


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

zrc said:


> A wrestling show on Sky doesn't have to adhere to rules like one on ITV (or any Free to View channel). It would be even worse on say BBC, as they have even more rules than ITV. This is why WoS should've been put on after 7pm IMO. That's the time they're a little more relaxed with what they're allowed to show. It was worst when they had that ladder match a few weeks back, as they weren't allowed to show anybody hitting the ladder.


I know the rules on ITV suck for them but if their aware of them when filming why bother to book ladder match's that they can't air properly? Seems silly to me.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

MrFlash said:


> I know the rules on ITV suck for them but if their aware of them when filming why bother to book ladder match's that they can't air properly? Seems silly to me.


Pretty much. I just rolled my eyes every time they've had one. Knowing we won't see anything other than the crowd. The first one they had made me laugh because Alex said "did you see that bump?" No Mr Shane we fucking didn't.


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

zrc said:


> Pretty much. I just rolled my eyes every time they've had one. Knowing we won't see anything other than the crowd. The first one they had made me laugh because Alex said "did you see that bump?" No Mr Shane we fucking didn't.


That call made me laugh i must admit :lol


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

but at least we have something on to watch here in the U.K. 
They have decent talent on but it's the crowds and knowing it's taped as @zrc told me I thought Val was wearing the same dresss every week urgh a said , it's taped lol he said , Shane trying to be good and Bennett trying to be bad An doesn't Val drooling at Adam maxted every time she sees him, crater is shite , over 36 stone is he hell! Bout 26 more like and rampage , ospreay, bulldog jr underused is doing my head in, hopefully they can look at the recordings and give it a revamp with different setting and different commentary keep Val but get rid of the other two , bring in Nigel mcguiness and get grado to the gym , he's talented but needs to lose some weight , even on impact he's doing well, ICW too , one more series then see, obviously it's gonna need tweaking nothing is great the first series .

Peace y'all.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

It is what ITV wanted it to be. Family friendly pantomime wrestling akin to the feel of Gladiators. This is their second attempt after the first pilot. They have a theme and they are sticking with it. Like it or nothing.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

So 2 more episodes left. Yesterday Stu said there was a "unique" match next week with 16 men. Saw the footage, what's unique about a battle royal? There was one for the women's belt a couple weeks ago. :lmao

The action is fine still, the camera work, the commentary, the audience are not. 

Crater looks a lot like a wrestler from the Midlands called GBH. Used to see him at local events some time ago.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

It's great to have a show back on itv in terms of entertainment but this has been bloody dire I just listen whilst typing like now for instance , I'm listening but this has to be changed get rid of Alex Shane and stu Bennett there commentary is shite, I get this is the first series , needs fine tuning I think @zrc and @MrFlash do u two agree or disagree?:smile2:

Peace

* on catch up on virgin tevo box * forgot that :quite


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

So Cal Val is just as bad, all she does is drool over Maxted, Iestyn... Anyone with a pulse. 

They won't ditch Bennett or Shane because one has name value and the other is considered the "saviour" of British wrestling. When really everything Shane touched is dead. 

I doubt this will get a Series 2. They cut costs filming all 10 episodes over 2 days, but the bill was still hefty. Plus its not likely they'll get any other talents than those they already have. Its not bringing in the viewers, and that's partly down to the cheap knockoff WWE lite it presents itself as, and a crowd that belongs on Wipeout not a wrestling show. 

Next time they need new camera men, new editors, new commentary, new crowds (that actually care about wrestling) &bring in a few names like ZSjr. If they just ignore all that and continue the way they are, then I'll be giving it a miss.


----------



## Cypher13 (Sep 11, 2018)

zrc said:


> So Cal Val is just as bad, all she does is drool over Maxted, Iestyn... Anyone with a pulse.
> 
> They won't ditch Bennett or Shane because one has name value and the other is considered the "saviour" of British wrestling. When really everything Shane touched is dead.
> 
> ...


Agree with what you say dude. My main issue with the show, beside the mad cuts (they must be on coke in the editing room), is how none nonsensical the booking can be. Why book two ladder match's when they know they can't show it before the water shed? Why book a mix gender match, specifically say men can't fight the women and vice versa, but then book the ending of the match to involve the women attacking the men? That's a DQ. Was so cringy hearing their excuse on commentary for that one.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knew I recognised him. Crater is Cyanide who has been wrestling throughout Europe since 2006. 


Its the last episode on Saturday, will it return? Who knows. The tour would indicate it might. That beat the buzzer shit last week was atrocious. Doug Williams was promoted on the roster, and he was in ONE match the entire series.



> World of Sport held their nineth episode this past weekend on ITV. The viewership data is in and again it’s not pretty. Episode 9 averaged.300,000 viewers (3.9% share), the same as last week but down a sharp 40% from Episode 7’s 500,000 viewers (5% share).
> 
> We need to revisit the sentiments from last week’s first show in the new 4:00pm time slot (this week was 2:30pm). It’s clear that the change from 5pm to 4:30pm played a huge role in the ratings drop from weeks 5, 6,7 to 8. With the ITV Evening News changing by 30 minutes the rest of the schedule had to follow suit. Again the number isn’t pretty to look at but a time change affects most programmes across many genres. This isn’t uncommon for WWE either, when special time changes occur for RAW and Smackdown this affects their numbers.
> 
> ...


Not a viewer number I'd applaud, however it is still the highest rated wrestling show in the UK. So there is that.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

On the upside they might make it more edgy if it's on ITV2 in a better time slot.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

With some of the contracts expiring soon, do you think ITV will announce a Series 2?

Personally I think they'll see how the tour does first over the next couple months. But with NXT:UK being a viable option for some of their roster, ITV better resign whilst they still can.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

zrc said:


> With some of the contracts expiring soon, do you think ITV will announce a Series 2?
> 
> Personally I think they'll see how the tour does first over the next couple months. But with NXT:UK being a viable option for some of their roster, ITV better resign whilst they still can.


I think this project must be dead beyond the tour. I thought the contracts tied the wrestlers down into a second season? It was definitely exclusive for tv appearances.


Their womens champion just appeared on uk takeover and is all but signed (suggested on wwe.com). Then she is still advertised on tour with wos next month. 

There is no way they let her appear unless it's with their blessing which likely means no promise of season 2. Otherwise all the performer contracts are open and the women they pushed the most and stands the most to gain still doesn't want to return (if she does how many other wrestlers feel the same). Either way it's not a good sign and WWE and likely AEW/ROH will have a field day.


----------



## americanoutlaw (Jul 13, 2012)

They would be on their 3rd try on trying make wos and have failed. I think the wrestlers are looking for better options now 
They could just work Uak indy, go to NXT Uk or go to japan or somewhere in the states

kasey owens Work today’s nxtuk tapings today


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

toontownman said:


> I think this project must be dead beyond the tour. I thought the contracts tied the wrestlers down into a second season? It was definitely exclusive for tv appearances.
> 
> 
> Their womens champion just appeared on uk takeover and is all but signed (suggested on wwe.com). Then she is still advertised on tour with wos next month.
> ...


There was an option for a second season on their contracts, but that could've expired (they filmed the first season 8 months ago at this point). I think ITV expected better numbers and would've announced a second one either straight after the last episode or during the tour which is common for other shows. 

I can't imagine the barrel scraping they'd do for a second season, with some of their roster going elsewhere. Plus the people they got weren't exactly A list in the first place.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Good news if those contracts have expired.The roster wasnt the problem imo. I think at least half could do a great job with NXT UK. I certainly hope a few get picked up. 

WoS could have the WWE main roster and still make a terrible product. It's a huge missed opportunity with ITV wanting it to be too kitsch, family friendly and in turn cringeworthy. The WOS name deserves better. 

Even so it could be fixed but it won't. Its ITz


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Wade Barrett, Stevie Boy, Kasey Owens, Bulldog Jr and Ayesha Ray aren't doing the tour. 

So Cal Val will be at all the events.


This match could be fun on the tour.









I expect the E will confirm Kay Lee Ray after February 3rd.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Wonder if part of that with Stevie Boy is he's still injured. Been keeping an eye out for his return, although it was slated to be around a year.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Probably. He's been replaced with Joe Hendry and Justin Sysum on the tours tag matches with Sabian and Reese.


----------



## americanoutlaw (Jul 13, 2012)

the tour could just be one last ride for the WOS


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The complete first series is being repeated on ITV, starting this Sunday.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Doesn't like WoS is quite dead yet after confirming TV deals now in place internationally. 



> British Wrestling promotion World of Sport is expanding through new international TV deals. The company revealed through Twitter that they have an Indian TV deal through D Sport. Also, there’s a TV deal*through Africa with Star Times, in Poland with Fightklub and will soon be announcing a deal in the United States.


----------



## americanoutlaw (Jul 13, 2012)

zrc said:


> Doesn't like WoS is quite dead yet after confirming TV deals now in place internationally.


Are they going to be new episodes or just use all ready taped shows


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They'll probably show series 1 and see what happens from there, you don't sign all these deals though if you're planning to pull the plug.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Chardonnay has become the new WoS women's champion. The belt traded between Viper and Bea Priestley throughout the tour, but Katy Lees won it on the final night in a triple threat against the pair.


----------



## CENAS HEEL TURN (Feb 27, 2018)

There is still appetite for a UK based promotion on TV, so I can see ITV giving it another go.


----------

